# Pyxichromis orthostoma spawn video



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

This one was a tough one to get ! Every time I whent over to the tank they would stop spawning . After about 45 min they stopped watching me so I could get some video Here ya go opcorn:


----------



## Snoopdaggydag (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, I like that!


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

Congrats on the spawn.


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

that has got to be the slowest, peaceful, patient spawn i have ever seen. very nice


----------

